# Pre-avantfax and hylafax howto

## maiku

I did get it set up according to this: http://flancer.homeip.net/avantfax/INSTALL.Gentoo.txt article.

Basically you just get the stuff from the homepage of avantfax ( www.avantfax.com/download.php ), then gunzip/untar it.  Once unpacked move the "avantfax" directory to your web home (or whatever the target is) and set the proper permissions (usually chown apache:apache -R avantfax) on the moved directory.  Now open setup.sh (in the unpacked directory) and set up the options properly.  You'll notice that it *will* replace key hylafax files with custom files.  That's okay.  If you set it up correctly it won't break it.

The rest of the install options can be found here:  http://www.avantfax.com/install.php .  Now here are the packages I have installed and their use flags:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2  USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt ctype curl exif ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre pdo posix readline reflection session simplexml snmp spell spl ssl tokenizer unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter zip zlib (-adabas) (-birdstep) -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -soap -sockets (-solid) -sqlite -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -truetype -wddx -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.12  0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-php/PEAR-Mail-1.1.14  0 kB
> ...

 The guide says to emerge imagemagick also, but when imagemagick is installed the faxes come in but I get these errors int he admin:  *Quote:*   

> 25.10.2007 13:55 tiff2pdf> failed: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/avantfax/faxes/recvd/2007/10/25/5165364899/135459/fax.tif corrupted 
> 
>  25.10.2007 13:55 faxinfo> XDEBUG CHECK sender 'XXXXXXX' in faxfile '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/avantfax/faxes/recvd/2007/10/25/5165364899/135459/fax.tif' 
> 
>  25.10.2007 13:55 faxrcvd> PROCESSING FAX from '5165364899' w/ '1' pages and date '2007:10:25 13:54:59' 
> ...

 Anybody have a similarissue or fix thereof?

----------

## maiku

It seems that when converting the fax, faxinfo no longer likes the file.  For example: *Quote:*   

> fortissimo recvq # faxinfo fax000000013.tif
> 
> fax000000013.tif:
> 
>     Sender: 6414107534
> ...

 

----------

